# [UPDATE] AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?



## Explosiv (9. Oktober 2009)

*AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*​Laut einem Bericht von Fudzilla und ATi-Forum, sind die Codenamen der Nachfolger der aktuellen Evergreen-Generation von AMD bekannt.
Der Chip soll kein Refresh des RV870 werden, sondern ein komplett neu designter Chip. 

Auch auf Hardware-Infos wird über die kommende Generation berichtet, so sind in den neuen Catalyst-Treibern bereits die Namen der neuen Grafikkarten in der INF-Datei enthalten und diese werden vermutlich keine Pflanzennamen tragen, sondern Inselnamen. Cozumel, Ibiza und Kauai sind hier als Codenamen genannt. 



			
				Hardware-Infos schrieb:
			
		

> _Intern soll der Chip wohl zurzeit unter der Bezeichnung Radeon 100 laufen, was vieles und nichts heißen kann. Insgesamt soll man an drei neuen Chips entwickeln, so dass man zum Launch im Q3/2010 möglicherweise auch wieder rasch ein komplettes Produktlineup auf die Beine stellen kann. In der Inf-Datei des neuen Catalysts werden seit kurzem auch neue Codenamen geführt. Allerdings handelt es sich nicht um Pflanzen-Namen, so dass ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass sie der Evergreen-Familie (HD 5000) angehören, sondern um Insel-Namen. Cozumel, Ibiza und Kauai. Sind das die Codenamen der drei Radeon HD 6000-Chips?_



Laut ATi-Forum sollen die Karten schon im späten 2010 erscheinen und den Codenamen "Hecatoncheires" tragen. 
Die neue Generation wird vermutlich auch DirectX 11 unterstützen. 

Unklar ist jedoch, ob AMD seinem Namensschema in Form von HDXXXX treu bleiben wird. 
Der Codename selbst ist aus der griechischen Mythologie abgewandelt und beschreibt eine Kreatur mit 50 Köpfen. 
Trotz ihrer Schwäche gegenüber Giganten (sagen wir mal Nvidia) soll Sie in der Lage sein, diese trotzdem zu schlagen. 
Der "Hecatoncheires" soll mit einem größeren Chip und mehr Shadern daherkommen und nVIDIA´s  GT3XX schlagen können.



			
				ATi-Forum schrieb:
			
		

> _Im alten Griechenland bedeutet Hecatoncheires "hundertarmig" und nach Angaben von Fudzilla soll die neue Grafikgeneration auf eine völlig neue Architektur setzen und nicht bloß ein Update des RV770, wie es der RV870 im Moment tut, sein.
> 
> Insgesamt wird AMD sechs griechische Name für seine neuen Grafikkarten verwenden: Drei für die Desktopserie und drei für Notebookserie._



*UPDATE 12.10.09 :*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fudzilla konnte allem anschein nach, in Bezug auf die baulichen Veränderungen, erste Informationen in Erfahrung bringen. 
Demnach wird der neue Chip kein Refresh des RV870 werden, sondern ein komplett neuer Chip welcher auf MIMD-Shader setzen wird. 
Die Desktopvarianten tragen die Namen Briareos, Gyes und Kottos. 
Die Namen des Notebook-Segments lauten Conzumel, Ibiza und Kauai und sind wie folgt zuzuordnen : "Conzumel" (High-End) ist eine karibische Insel , "Ibiza" (Mainstream) liegt in Spanien und "Kauai" (Einsteiger) auf Hawaii.
Die Chips werden vermutlich in dem neuen 32nm-Fertigungsprozess hergestellt werden, auch eine Fertigung in 28nm wird nicht ausgeschlossen, so Fudzilla.
Erklärung :  Hecatoncheires
Quellen: 
Fudzilla 
Fudzilla
Fudzilla
ATi-Forum
ATi-Forum
Hardware-Infos

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## KTMDoki (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

Interessante Informationen...

Bin neugierig, wann die neue Generation wirklich kommen wird...

Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die next Gen schon Ende 2010 kommen wird...

Auf jeden Fall gefällt mir der "Codename" *Hecatoncheires *


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

Hmmm, laut AMDs kürzlich veröffentlichter Roadmap soll die neue Radeon-Generation erst 2011 erscheinen...


----------



## Explosiv (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmmm, laut AMDs kürzlich veröffentlichter Roadmap soll die neue Radeon-Generation erst 2011 erscheinen...



Naja vielleicht wird Sie dann erst auf den Markt eingeführt, aber vielleicht ist der Paperlaunch schon früher ? 
Man redet ja vom späten 4.Quartal 2010, lassen wir uns überraschen,... !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## klefreak (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmmm, laut AMDs kürzlich veröffentlichter Roadmap soll die neue Radeon-Generation erst 2011 erscheinen...



in dieser Grafik wir ddoch "Nur" die Plattform bestehend aus besagter NextgenGraka + CPU für 2011 erwartet, die GPU selber kann durchaus schon früher da sein (siehe Dragon plattform...)


----------



## push@max (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

Das letzte große Design-Update war doch bei der HD2xxx, oder?

Dann wäre es schon vielleicht an der Zeit, auch eine komplette Neuentwicklung auf den Markt zu bringen.

Vielleicht (vielleicht, vielleicht, vielleicht...immer diese Spekulationen ) weiß ATI, dass sie es gegen Nvidia mit dem aktuellen RV870 schwer haben werden und entwickeln nun an einem größeren Schritt.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

Wenn der G300 erst nächstes Jahr im Sommer kommt, und die ATI Radeon HD 6xxx schon ein halbes Jahr danach kommt, hat Nvidia ein Problem.


----------



## Zerebo (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

War irgendwie schon klar das die jetzige Architektur ziemlich ausgereizt ist,aber schon Ende nächsten Jahres.Das wäre echt flott.
Aber ich bin erstmal mehr gespannt,was der Gt300 von Nvidia leisten wird.


----------



## poiu (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

nicht ungeöhnlich AMD bringt doch jetzt im jahrestakt neue Gen , die HD48x0 ist doch auch erst im sommer letzen jahres erschienen !


----------



## R4Z3R (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

mal sehen was AMD da so macht ,bin gespannt.


----------



## Grinsemann (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Wenn der G300 erst nächstes Jahr im Sommer kommt, und die ATI Radeon HD 6xxx schon ein halbes Jahr danach kommt, hat Nvidia ein Problem.



nein, erste Karten werden sicherlich noch dieses Jahr geliefert und nicht erst im Sommer. Nur eben in extrem geringer Anzahl. Größere Verfügbarkeit wird es eben erst Anfang nächsten Jahres geben.
Was nur interessant ist, ob nvidia nun einen Schritt zurück macht und deren Dual-GPU-Lösung als High-End Variante ins Rennen schickt und wie günstig der Cudabeschnitt die Karte machen wird, oder wie ich hoffe die Dual-GPU-Lösung als Kronenschnapper nutzt weil ja noch die 5890 winkt.

Das ATI jetzt aber dermaßen in die Vollen gehen will verheißt aber nichts gutes in Sachen Hardwarepreise, dann dreht ATI die Preisschraube wieder an.


----------



## Prinzpaddy (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

Also ich finde das wirklich sehr früh da jetzt ja erst die 58xx herrausgekommen sind 
aba naja lassen wir uns mal überraschen gönne es AMD/ATI!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

ahh tolle nachrichten^^ 
hoffentlich kommen die dann noch vor August 2010 raus dann kauf ich mir gleich eine^^ 

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## hexe (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*



Grinsemann schrieb:


> Das ATI jetzt aber dermaßen in die Vollen gehen will verheißt aber nichts gutes in Sachen Hardwarepreise, dann dreht ATI die Preisschraube wieder an.



Sehe ich genauso. Wirkt Marketing-technisch sicher schwer, wenn man jetzt schon solche Infos rauslässt. Dabei ist's noch garnicht so lange her, da haben ATI und NV gemerkt, wie wichtig solide Mittelklasse-Karten sind. Dieses ganze Gequatsche über High-End bringt keinem mehr was, wenn die Technik dann wieder teurer beim Endkunden landet. Was ähnliches hat sich NV auch schon geleistet beim 88Ultra, die restlichen Karten waren auch nicht gerade Schnäppchen.


----------



## Grinsemann (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

Lustig ist aber der Gedanke daran was an der 6xxx verändert werden könnte -> Cuda ?

welche Vorstellungen schweben euch denn da vor?
Performance kann es derzeit ja nicht so ganz sein, da es der Spielemarkt nicht verlangt. Auch bei neueren Games nicht. Selbst Crysis2 soll ja angeblich Hardwareschonender werden.
Firmenpolitische Anwendungsgebiete aussen vorgelassen.
Physix mit ATI-Karten würde mir einfallen.


----------



## DarkMo (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

allein wenns leistungsmäßig gleichwertige plattform wäre, die aufgrund irgendeiner neuen struktur/bauvariante was weis ich ^^ aber weiter ausbaufähig für zukünftige generationen is, wärs schon was wert *denk*


----------



## Bucklew (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmmm, laut AMDs kürzlich veröffentlichter Roadmap soll die neue Radeon-Generation erst 2011 erscheinen...


Stimmt, aber es hieß ja auch Anfang des Jahres, dass die HD5870 im Sommer kommt


----------



## einjojo (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

ich sehe für nvidia die fälle wegschwimmen... sie haben für physx ne menge geld ausgegeben und jetzt kommt ein offener standart (open-cl) der alle anstrengungen seitens nvidia zu nichte macht. gelingt es amd 90% der teoretischen leistung der 5870 für physik-berechnungen heranzuziehen denn sieht selbst die fermi generation von nvidia alt aus. und denn kommt amd und will schon wieder nachlegen... schwachpunkt bei amd ist die software die alles entscheidet. da amd aber zukünftig von directx 11 profitiren kann wirds wohl sehr schwer für nvidia..


----------



## der-sack88 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

ich glaube, nvidia hat nicht wirklich daran geglaubt dass ATI wieder so zurückkommt, mit dem RV770, aber vor allem dem RV870. Die sind sicher davon ausgegangen das die GT200er noch ne weile reichen und wozu dann schon mit der neuen kommen, wenn man mit der alten generation immer noch gut geld verdienen kann?
im moment sieht es echt nicht gut aus für nvidia, die nächste generation muss ja ein echter kracher sein um damit wieder in die richtige spur zu kommen. die 5870 ist ja schon eine annähernd perfekte karte (selbst wenn man nicht nur die leistung betrachtet)...


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Laut ATi-Forum sollen die Karten schon im späten 2010 erscheinen und den Codenamen "Hecatoncheires" tragen.
> Die neue Generation wird vermutlich auch DirectX 11 unterstützen.



Dass sie DX11 unterstützen werden ist unabdinglich, denn selbst die HD5*** unterstützt das ja schon. Eine Karte ohne DX11 wäre ein deutlicher Rückschritt, den man aber auch nicht machen wird.


----------



## zcei (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

Na dann kauf ich mir doch keine HD5870 sondern warte noch, bis die neue rauskommt^^ 

Nee ne neue muss sein, aber schon nach einem Jahr die nächste 
Da muss man ja jetzt jedes Jahr sein Geld sparen, um dann am Ende des Jahres ne neue ATi (respektive AMD) zu kaufen.

Aber wenn die nen komplett frisches Layout und alles basteln, dann hat nVidia ja gar keine Chance mehr. Die liegen jetzt schon zurück und der G300 müsste dann ja direkt "zwei" Graka-Generationen schlagen.

Ich bin gespannt.

MfG zcei


----------



## tm0975 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*



hexe schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Wirkt Marketing-technisch sicher schwer, wenn man jetzt schon solche Infos rauslässt. Dabei ist's noch garnicht so lange her, da haben ATI und NV gemerkt, wie wichtig solide Mittelklasse-Karten sind. Dieses ganze Gequatsche über High-End bringt keinem mehr was, wenn die Technik dann wieder teurer beim Endkunden landet. Was ähnliches hat sich NV auch schon geleistet beim 88Ultra, die restlichen Karten waren auch nicht gerade Schnäppchen.



Was soll das ganze lamentieren eigentlich?! Es ist doch klar, dass die Grafikkarte dadurch bestimmt wird, wie groß der Chip ist. Und daß nächstes Jahr der Shrink von 40nm auf 28nm ansteht ist auch jedem bekannt. Damit ergibt sich für die GraKa-Entwickler die Möglichkeit, auf dieselbe Chip-Größe mehr Transistoren zu packen, was zu leistungsstärkeren Chips führt. Dazu ist sicherlich nicht jeden Mal eine Neuentwicklung möglich. Im Gegenteil: Ein gutes Chip-Design zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass es gut erweiterbar bzw weiterentwickelbar ist. Und wenn man eben so ein gutes Design hat und die Fertigungszyklen es erlauben, dann resultiert das sinnvollerweise in schnelleren und stromsparenderen Chips, siehe die neue Radeon 5000 Serie!


----------



## Biosman (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

Ich hoffe die bleiben bei der Namensgebung HDxxxx weil man auf den ersten blick sieht welche Generation dahinter steckt und welche Klasse.

z.b: HD 4890 da weiß ich sofort:

4 = 4te Generation
8 = Hohste Leistungsklasse seiner Generation
90 = Höhste Performence in der 8ter Leistungsklasse.

So oder so ähnlich hab ich es jedenfalls erkannt.


----------



## jojo0077 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

Ich hoffe auch das sie das Schema beibehalten. Ein übersichtlicheres habe ich noch nie gesehen!
Nvidia hats noch immer nicht gelernt leider ...

Einziger Schönheitsfehler ist die HD4770, welche eigentlich vor der HD4830 liegt.
HD4840 wäre richtiger gewesen aber daraus wäre nicht so deutlich hervorgegangen, dass es sich hier nicht um einen RV770 handelt. Vermutlich hat AMD die Karte desswegen 4770 genannt.


----------



## MaC87 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

Finde es gut das sie karten jetzt im jahrestackt bringen. So hat man eine top auswahl die immer State of teh Art ist. Und wenn einem die Vorgänger generation auch genügt, kann man diese Günstig erwerben.


----------



## riedochs (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

Ich denke der Erscheinungstermin wird auch davon abhängig sein was mit Nvidia passiert. Sollte Nvidia wirklich massive Probleme haben und erst später den G300 launchen wird sich AMD Zeit lassen, denn dann besteht keine Notwendigkeit was zu tun. Sollte Nvidia wie zu erwarten im Frühjahr mit was neuem auf den Markt kommen kann es sein das AMD den neuen vorzieht, abhängig von der Notwendigkeit, sprich der Leistungsfähigkeit des G300.

Das ganze erinnert an die Pentium 2 und Pentium 3 Zeiten. AMD war lange nicht in der Lage was konkurrenzfähiges zu liefern und so lies sich Intel mit neuen, schnelleren CPUs viel Zeit. Als dann der erste Athlon auf den Markt kam hat Intel große Augen gemacht, denn ein gleich getakteter Athlon war 2 - 4 mal so schnell wie der Pentium 3.


----------



## Explosiv (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

PCGH hat jetzt auch eine News dazu, der Text zu der Namensgebung und Mythologie finde ich echt interessant.

Next-Gen-Radeon: Angeblicher Codename und Erscheinungstermin - Hecatoncheires,Radeon HD 5850, DirectX 11, Cypress, RV870, Ati

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Bucklew (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

Angesichts dessen, dass ATI nun knapp 15 Monate (Jun 08 -> Heute) gebraucht hat, um den RV770 auf doppelte Größe + DX11-Erweiterungen zu kriegen, halte ich eine komplett neue Architektur in knapp einem Jahr für etwas optimistisch.


----------



## DarkMo (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

solange es am enden dem kunden gut tut, kann sich entwickeln was will ^^ nur dazu muss nvidia überleben, ob man fan is oder nich *g*


----------



## Grinsemann (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

naja, wenn sie dank der jetzigen Vorteile schon so viel Geld gescheffelt haben um deren nächstes Projekt zu finanzieren halte ich es schon für möglich. Ganz davon ab ist Fudzilla aber auch nicht immer eine Seite meines Vertrauens  
Das hat sicherlich auch den Hintergrund druck auf nvidia auszuüben. PR eben. Auch wenn sie noch nicht die Finanzierung unter Dach und Fach haben ists so das nvidia sich gezwungen sehen soll sich zu unterwerfen. 
Unter Druck ware herauszubringen kann Fehler hervorrufen welche ATI nur recht sein können. Alles Strategie und lege da erstmal keinen großen Wert drauf. Wir sehen uns in nem Jahr wieder wenns da wieder akut wird


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

Ich glaube nicht das Nvidia technisch hinterher hinken


----------



## Grinsemann (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Nvidia technisch hinterher hinken


und ich hoffe es nicht...aber das wird sich ja bald zeigen.


----------



## klefreak (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Angesichts dessen, dass ATI nun knapp 15 Monate (Jun 08 -> Heute) gebraucht hat, um den RV770 auf doppelte Größe + DX11-Erweiterungen zu kriegen, halte ich eine komplett neue Architektur in knapp einem Jahr für etwas optimistisch.




2 Teams welche abwechselnd ein Produkt zur Marktreife bringen?

bei der Treiberentwicklung macht man das zumindest bei AMD schon "immer" so


----------



## Layla (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Angesichts dessen, dass ATI nun knapp 15 Monate (Jun 08 -> Heute) gebraucht hat, um den RV770 auf doppelte Größe + DX11-Erweiterungen zu kriegen, halte ich eine komplett neue Architektur in knapp einem Jahr für etwas optimistisch.



Wieso Juni 08 bis heute?

Erstens hat ATi mehrere Teams und zweitens war die Karte ansich schon lange Zeit vorher fertig.

Falls es dir entgangen sein sollte, warum es so lange bis zum Release gedauert hat -> TSMC


----------



## kuer (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*

Also, soweit ich das gelesen habe, wird das Tapeout für die neue Gen. noch dies Jahr erfolgen. Bin mal gespannt wo die Reise hin geht. Zur größe des Chips: Große Chips haben noch nie einer Firma geholfen und bauen kann sie auch jeder (der Grafikkarten Hersteller). In diesem Geschäft ist nicht immer Groß gleich gut. NV ist das beste Beispiel.


----------



## demanio (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AMDs NextGen-Grafikkarte schon 2010 ?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Angesichts dessen, dass ATI nun knapp 15 Monate (Jun 08 -> Heute) gebraucht hat, um den RV770 auf doppelte Größe + DX11-Erweiterungen zu kriegen, halte ich eine komplett neue Architektur in knapp einem Jahr für etwas optimistisch.


Wer sagt denn das die erst jetzt angefangen haben zu entwickeln? Ich denke eher das die da schon ne ganze Weile dran basteln und jetzt so langsam damit fertig werden, so ähnlich wie bei Nvidia halt.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (12. Oktober 2009)

Jap, es dauert Jahre so etwas zu machen. Hecatoncheires wird auch schon einige Jahre in der Mache sein. AMD bemüht sich echt....


----------



## theo8888 (14. Oktober 2009)

ich finds echt klasse, dass die hd6xx noch 2010 kommt. also wenn die fermis nur ein paar monate vorher auf den markt kommen, dann ist nvidia ganz schön ******.


----------



## Shady (14. Oktober 2009)

@theo: Kannst du deinen Beitrag bitte editieren? Solche Ausdrucksweise ist hier sicher nicht gewünscht, würd ich mal behaupten...


----------



## thysol (16. Oktober 2009)

Wenn Nvidia nicht auf die Tube drueckt dann haben die ein ernsthaftes Problem.


----------

